# [H] CRYX Army, Warmachine [W] ££\Paypal [UK]



## Gorlak (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking to sell my Cryx army following a clear out. Its painful to let it go, bu needs must!

Cryx Army for sale - 135 models and all tokens/counters: 

Forces of Warmachine: Cryx Softcover 
Cryx Faction Deck (2010) 

Casters: 
Epic Deneghra (with sculpted base) 
Deneghra (with scenic base, well painted) 
Asphyixious 
Epic Asphyxious 
Goreshade & Deathwalker 
Coven & Egregore 
Skarre 
Epic Skarre (sculpted base, ship surface) 
Mortenebra & Derilyss 

Jacks: 
Deathjack (boxed, unassembled) 
3x Deathripper (well painted) 
Defiler (well painted) 
Reaper 
Helljack - Corrupter/Reaper/Slayer (plastic kit, assembled, fully magnetized head, arms etc) 
Seether (still boxed, unassembled) 
Leviathan (verdigris effects, sculpted crater base) 
Harrower (verdigris effects) 
3 Nightwretches 
2 Stalkers 
Helldiver 


Units and Solos: 
18 Bane Thralls (I was told this, with Tartarus, is pretty potent...!) 
Tartarus 
10 Bane Knights 
10 Mechanithralls 
10 Mechanithralls (still boxed/blister, unassembled) 
Necrosurgeon and Stich Thralls (still in blister, unassembled) 
2 Brutes (1 original model, 1 converted) 
Necrosurgeon, 3 Stitch Thralls 
21 Scrap Thralls (4 original models, 17 converted from PP and GW parts) 
2 Necrotechs 
6 Satyxis + Sea Witch 
2 Pistol Wraiths 
Bloat Thrall 
10 Bile Thralls 
Machine Wraith 
Scarlock (still boxed, unassembled) 
Mercenary Gorman di Wulfe, (very useful with Cryx) 

Full set of Gale Force 9 Cryx tokens 
Foam cases for all the above 

I bought all of this collection a couple of years ago and I am finding there simply isn't enough time to do it justice and get into Warmachine alongside all the other games I play and plan to play. Most of the above is painted to a reasonable standard, with other items new and unboxed. I can of course give more detailed descriptions and photos of units if wanted. 

I got quite a lot of advice on combo's etc at the time and this all works well together allowing for numerous builds. The retail value when bought was ~£600 but maybe more now, so I am looking to get £300 for the lot. 

Thanks for looking and I'm happy to answer any questions.

**EDIT**: After a request and to give a clear view of what's there, I have taken some quick photos of the lot. The full gallery can be found at my Dropbox with a select few below.














































Thank you for looking and feel free to ask for any further photos etc - the lighting here is not the best today...!


----------

